# Kopen in Japan



## KarelVdD

Een maand geleden een Casio GWF-1000 (atomic Frogman) gekocht in Japan. Bijna twee weken geleden, op zondag, werd mijn bestelling in Japan op de post gedaan. Volgens de tracking info die ik heb, is het pakje de dinsdag daarop aangekomen in Brussel X, het grote postsorteercentrum. Sindsdien ligt het daar te wachten op "presentation to the customs commissioner". Dus twee dagen om van Japan in België te geraken en nadien is dat daar tot nog toe al anderhalve week blijven liggen zonder dat er nog wat mee gebeurd is. Ik word er gek van ... En dan is de kans ook nog groot dat ik douanekosten zal mogen betalen. Als ze mij extra kosten willen aansmeren, mogen ze wel maken dat het vooruit gaat.
Duurt het bij jullie ook zo lang eer een pakje van buiten de EU in jullie bezit is?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het kan erg verschillen, maar meestal heb ik dingen toch wel binnen anderhalve week binnen. Afgelopen dinsdag kreeg ik een pakketje uit L.A. binnen die er 6 dagen (inclusief een weekend, 4 werkdagen dus) over had gedaan. Ook uit Azie is het meestal wel binnen binnen pakweg anderhalve week, alhoewel ik niet vaak/nooit iets uit Japan bestel. Misschien maakt dat ook nog verschil.


----------



## KarelVdD

Zal aan de Belgische Post liggen zeker? Pakket is verzonden via EMS. Ik begrijp dat toch écht niet.


----------



## Bidle

Nope, niet direct wel naar Nederland en soms ook lang moeten wachten... Hier iig topic met vergelijkbare gebeurtenissen:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/daar-gaan-we-weer-nederlandse-douane-perikelen-410062.html


----------



## KarelVdD

Bidle said:


> Nope, niet direct wel naar Nederland en soms ook lang moeten wachten... Hier iig topic met vergelijkbare gebeurtenissen:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/daar-gaan-we-weer-nederlandse-douane-perikelen-410062.html


Grmpf. Benieuwd wat dat grapje mij nog gaat kosten. Hopelijk niet het bedrag van de BTW (21 % bij ons) of meer ...
En dat het pakje lang weg blijft, is dan ook geen goed teken naar extra kosten toe?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Waarschijnlijk betekent het dat de Belgische douane het pakje heeft onderschept en nu in een invoer-procedure terecht is gekomen. Als ik jou was zou ik maar rekenen op het ergste. Kan het alleen maar meevallen.

Wel gaaf dat je een GWF-1000 hebt gekozen trouwens! Echt heel stoer horloge :-!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Karel,

Hier in Nederland hou ik altijd rekening met zo'n 20% belasting voor de Douane plus €17.- voor de TNT, omdat ze het pakketje een paar honderd meter moeten vervoeren en vervolgens bijna een week vasthouden..... 

Voor een GWF-1000 zal die €17 nog relatief in verhouding zijn, maar de meeste van mijn horloges zitten in de €100.- en €150 klasse. Dat betekend zo'n €20 á €30 belasting plus €17 kosten. Dat is echt niet leuk als je een rekening achteraf (te betalen aan de deur) van €50.- krijgt voor een horloge van rond de €150.- (inclusief verzendkosten).  

Meestal ligt het hier zo'n 4 dagen in opslag, vooraleer de Douane beambte er tijd voor heeft om naar te kijken. Pas zelfs een pakje binnengekregen dat 8 dagen van de radar was verdwenen en ineens aan de deur was. Je kan er vanuit gaan dat een pakketje binnen twee dagen in Europa is. De Japanse EMS is heel efficient. Helaas dus alleen maar tot aan de landsgrens.  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## KarelVdD

Thx. BTW, it's getting worse. Ik heb een brief ontvangen van de douane. Ze willen dat ik meer informatie geef over de inhoud van het pakje. De waarde, gedetailleerde info over de inhoud e.d. Dus als ik de waarheid vertel over wat dat ding waard is, word ik allicht ook zwaarder belast? Ik vind het vreemd dat ik ze al die gegevens moet gaan meedelen. Hangt er dan geen sticker met dergelijke info op die doos? Als ik die info nu ook nog moet gaan meedelen, zal ik allicht nog zeker tot eind volgende week moeten wachten, eer ik dat pakje ontvang. Ik ga alleszins naar die mannen bellen voor die info, maar ik ga er direct ook mijn beklag bij doen over de lange duur van de levering. Ze hadden die info ook direct kunnen vragen i.p.v. pas na een week een brief te sturen. Ik begin het echt te krijgen van die tamzakken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tja, die brief heb ik ook een paar keer gekregen.

Doen ze als er OF geen waarde-info opstaat OF als ze de aangegeven waarde niet geloven.

Bewijs dat je moet leveren is een printscreentje van Paypal (tenminste, zo was dat in mijn gevallen) en dan berekenen ze daar ze BTW/heffingen over. 

Het is niet anders vrees ik!


----------



## Oldheritage

Ik moet eerlijk wezen: tot nu toe zijn al mijn pakjes prima zonder extra kosten door de douane geraakt. Ik heb zelfs nog maar 2 maal de 10 euro moeten betalen die ze aanrekenen om het pakje te openen en de inhoud na te kijken op zijn waarde. Gelukkig was dit twee keer bij een horloge dat onder de 100 dollar kostte, waardoor de totale taksen onder de 10 euro zouden liggen en dan rekenen ze deze niet aan, alleen de 10 euro presentatie kosten.

Afhankelijk van de waarde van je pakje kan je er dus met wat geluk nog goedkoop vanaf komen...


----------



## Sjors

Yep, en geluukig mag je het alleen opsturen per "snail mail", en krijg je zo'n brief natuurlijk altijd op vrijdag. Ik heb vrijwel nooit een printer nodig, dus nadat de laatste zo'n 7 jaar geleden was overleden heb ik er geen meer. Kan je nog langer wachten :-(

Ook wel eens moeten aangeven waarom ik een horloge als gift kreeg. Aangegeven dat ik met wat web-design had geholpen, kreeg ik slechts een rekening van €20.- voor een gift van $20.-... Lekker die Douane en TNT af en toe.


----------



## vanhessche

Ik heb momenteel ook een pakje onderweg naar België, wel uit de US en via FedEx.
Ook een G-Shock (mijn eerste  ) voor 82€ (incl. verzending, horloge was ergens in de 60 euro).
Ik zit ook bang af te wachten wat het gaat geven i.v.m. extra kosten en wachttijd...
Volgens de tracking is het 3 uur geleden aangekomen in Machelen, dus we zien wel wat het geeft.

Allesinds nog veel succes Karel!


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Yep, en geluukig mag je het alleen opsturen per "snail mail", en krijg je zo'n brief natuurlijk altijd op vrijdag. Ik heb vrijwel nooit een printer nodig, dus nadat de laatste zo'n 7 jaar geleden was overleden heb ik er geen meer. Kan je nog langer wachten :-(
> 
> Ook wel eens moeten aangeven waarom ik een horloge als gift kreeg. Aangegeven dat ik met wat web-design had geholpen, kreeg ik slechts een rekening van €20.- voor een gift van $20.-... Lekker die Douane en TNT af en toe.


Heb ik ook een keer gehad! Kreeg ik van vrienden uit Japan een cadeau voor mijn verjaardag, kon ik > EUR 20,- betalen aan de deur...


----------



## KarelVdD

Oldheritage said:


> Ik moet eerlijk wezen: tot nu toe zijn al mijn pakjes prima zonder extra kosten door de douane geraakt. Ik heb zelfs nog maar 2 maal de 10 euro moeten betalen die ze aanrekenen om het pakje te openen en de inhoud na te kijken op zijn waarde. Gelukkig was dit twee keer bij een horloge dat onder de 100 dollar kostte, waardoor de totale taksen onder de 10 euro zouden liggen en dan rekenen ze deze niet aan, alleen de 10 euro presentatie kosten.
> 
> Afhankelijk van de waarde van je pakje kan je er dus met wat geluk nog goedkoop vanaf komen...


De waarde ligt dik boven de 600 $. Als ze daar achter komen, heb ik het vlaggen, denk ik. Ik heb echt geen zin om op dat bedrag 21 % BTW + andere kosten te betalen ...


----------



## KarelVdD

Sjors said:


> Yep, en geluukig mag je het alleen opsturen per "snail mail", en krijg je zo'n brief natuurlijk altijd op vrijdag. Ik heb vrijwel nooit een printer nodig, dus nadat de laatste zo'n 7 jaar geleden was overleden heb ik er geen meer. Kan je nog langer wachten :-(
> 
> Ook wel eens moeten aangeven waarom ik een horloge als gift kreeg. Aangegeven dat ik met wat web-design had geholpen, kreeg ik slechts een rekening van €20.- voor een gift van $20.-... Lekker die Douane en TNT af en toe.


Een printer heb ik zelf ook al een paar jaar niet meer. Ik gebruik dat toch bijna niet. En als ik al eens iets moet afdrukken, doe ik dat op het werk.

Geen idee of mijn pakje als gift verstuurd zou zijn. Ter info: de verkoper is Minigoo2006.


----------



## Oldheritage

Balen, ik heb tot nu toe het geluk gehad dat mijn duurdere pakjes ofwel "gifts" uit Rusland waren ofwel op één of andere wijze onopgemerkt het land binnen geraakt zijn hoewel de waarde netjes aangegeven was :roll:

Als ze op de echte waarde komen dan ga je inderdaad een mooie som mogen dokken vrees ik :-(


----------



## vanhessche

Mijn pakje is vandaag toegekomen.
Niets van douanekosten ofzo gehad.


----------



## KarelVdD

vanhessche said:


> Mijn pakje is vandaag toegekomen.
> Niets van douanekosten ofzo gehad.


Lucky bastard. Ik heb vandaag de gevraagde gegevens ingevuld en teruggestuurd (via e-mail). Dat ze maar wat voort maken nu.


----------



## KarelVdD

Ik begin het echt beu te worden. Mijn bestelling ligt nu al meer dan twee weken in Brussel X en het enige wat ze in al die tijd gedaan hebben, is mij die brief gestuurd. Maandag hebben ze mijn antwoord ontvangen en sindsdien is er nog helemaal niets gebeurd. Van "klant is koning", hebben ze daar precies nog nooit gehoord. OK, de douane is geen commerciële instelling, maar dan nog. Dit kan écht niet. Ik begin er echt aan te denken een klacht neer te leggen. Zeker als het pakje deze week niet meer geleverd wordt.


----------



## KarelVdD

This story has come to an end. Het horloge is geleverd, maar ze hebben goed doorgerekend ook: 125 € opleg. Brute pech ...

Ik maak nog een topic aan over mijn nieuwe aanwinst in het Casio G-Shock gedeelte van dit forum.


----------



## Sjors

€125.-? Dat moet hier zo'n beetje een record zijn. Mijn hoogste tot nu toe was ongeveer €55.-.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nouja, dat detail maar weer snel vergeten en genieten van een van de beste G-Shocks die Casio ooit heeft gemaakt; Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## KarelVdD

Een kleine 100 € BTW (21 % bij ons) + een dikke 25 € aan douanekosten ... De waarde van het horloge heeft er dus veel mee te maken.
In mijn verklaringen naar de douane, had ik eigenlijk gelogen dat het om een geschenk ging en ook wel dat het horloge een lagere waarde had. They didn't buy it ...

Wel een zalig uurwerk.  Toch iets heel anders dan een GW-9110 om maar iets te zeggen. De kwaliteit van het resin is ook veel beter, maar dat is niet moeilijk. Op die Gulfman is het resin echt wel stijf. Het kwaliteitsverschil met het resin van mijn DW-5000SL is dan weer een stuk klein, ook al kostte de Spike Lee een pàk minder. In feite vind ik die Spike Lee nog altijd super qua betaalde prijs/kwaliteit. En het ding ziet er ook gewoon cool uit. De Frogman zal niet direct iets voor op het werk (kantoor) zijn, denk ik. Best wel een groot ding, maar toch draagt hij nog iets kleiner dan mijn TW Steel TW604B (48 mm excl. kroon). De TW is 15 mm dik tegenover 18 voor de Frog, maar dat verschil valt helemaal niet op. De Casio toont niet echt dikker. De Casio sluit zelfs ietsje beter aan op mijn pols dan de TW, ook al is hij een tikkeltje te groot om aan te sluiten. Vraag is of een Frogman de pols wel goed moét omsluiten. Persoonlijk vind ik hem niet te groot voor mijn 6,75" pols. Wel groot, maar niet té groot.


----------



## KarelVdD

Even een linkje naar het topic dat ik aanmaakte over dit horloge: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-new-atomic-frogman-565335.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft toch een stoer ding joh 

Ik moet even heel goed kijken om dat plekje te zien waar je het over had, is het pakje opengemaakt door de Belgische douane? Meestal is dat wel duidelijk te zien.


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Blijft toch een stoer ding joh
> 
> Ik moet even heel goed kijken om dat plekje te zien waar je het over had, is het pakje opengemaakt door de Belgische douane? Meestal is dat wel duidelijk te zien.


Het pakje was open gemaakt. Het G-Shock doosje zelf is zeker niet beschadigd, maar het zag er idd al open gemaakt uit. De boel was dus gecheckt. Een beetje moeilijk dus om een verkoper te beschuldigen die alleen maar positieve commentaren op zijn kondo heeft. Voor hetzelfde geld is het bij die mannen van de douane gebeurd. Wel hatelijk ... Maar bon, ik geniet wel van het horloge. Na verloop van tijd kan ik eventueel nog altijd een nieuwe bezel (laten) monteren.


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Het pakje was open gemaakt. Het G-Shock doosje zelf is zeker niet beschadigd, maar het zag er idd al open gemaakt uit. De boel was dus gecheckt. Een beetje moeilijk dus om een verkoper te beschuldigen die alleen maar positieve commentaren op zijn kondo heeft. Voor hetzelfde geld is het bij die mannen van de douane gebeurd. Wel hatelijk ... Maar bon, ik geniet wel van het horloge. Na verloop van tijd kan ik eventueel nog altijd een nieuwe bezel (laten) monteren.


Inderdaad jammer, maar goed, misschien dat je het horloge dan ook gaat gebruiken waar het voor is gemaakt: beuken en rammen ermee ;-)

De meeste members (inclusief ikzelf) doen G-Shocks helemaal geen recht aan door te te pamperen!


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Inderdaad jammer, maar goed, misschien dat je het horloge dan ook gaat gebruiken waar het voor is gemaakt: beuken en rammen ermee ;-)
> 
> De meeste members (inclusief ikzelf) doen G-Shocks helemaal geen recht aan door te te pamperen!


Het pakje was toch niet open gemaakt. Nu ja, behalve door mijn ouders dan, want daar is het pakje aangekomen. Wat ik overigens niet begrijp, want mijn Ebay-adressen staan juist ingesteld en ik woon al een aantal jaar niet meer bij mijn ouders.


----------



## vanhessche

Ik heb dus blijkbaar toch prijs met mijn G-Shock.
Vandaag een brief in de bus met het volgende op:









Op iets van €80 (horloge + verzending) moet ik €20 betalen.
Komt daar nog bij dat deze brief afkomstig is van FedEx en niet rechtstreek van de Belgische staat/douane/weetikveel.
Met als gevolg dat eigenlijk de helft van die €20 euro kosten zijn die ik aan FedEx moet betalen omdat zij even €10 voor mij hebben voorgeschoten...

Gelukkig komt het totaal nog "maar" op €100 en is het nog altijd niet een hele slechte prijs die ik heb betaald op het horloge, maar toch vind ik 25% bijbetalen redelijk veel...


----------



## johant

KarelVdD said:


> This story has come to an end. Het horloge is geleverd, maar ze hebben goed doorgerekend ook: 125 € opleg. Brute pech ...
> 
> Ik maak nog een topic aan over mijn nieuwe aanwinst in het Casio G-Shock gedeelte van dit forum.


De tijden dat je ongezien pakjes langs de douane kreeg, zijn wel een beetje voorbij, tenminste in Nederland.

Ik ga ook altijd uit van BTW en inklaringskosten, dan kan het achteraf altijd meevallen.

Mijn ervaring is dat een jaar of 5 geleden misschien 30% onderschept werd. Nu is dat misschien wel 60% of meer.

Overigens, met die BTW heb ik niet zoveel moeite (had ik ook moeten betalen voor een aankoop in de EU), maar die inklaringskosten voelen als pure diefstal.


----------



## Sjors

johant said:


> ... die inklaringskosten voelen als pure diefstal.


100% mee eens, zeker op relatief goedkope aankopen. Ik heb hier ergens een ander draadje over Douane perikelen staan op Kaliber.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

johant said:


> De tijden dat je ongezien pakjes langs de douane kreeg, zijn wel een beetje voorbij, tenminste in Nederland.
> 
> Ik ga ook altijd uit van BTW en inklaringskosten, dan kan het achteraf altijd meevallen.
> 
> Mijn ervaring is dat een jaar of 5 geleden misschien 30% onderschept werd. Nu is dat misschien wel 60% of meer.
> 
> Overigens, met die BTW heb ik niet zoveel moeite (had ik ook moeten betalen voor een aankoop in de EU), maar die inklaringskosten voelen als pure diefstal.


Wat voor inklaringskosten heb je het over als ik vragen mag?
Daar heb ik nog nooit mee te maken gehad. 
De douanerechten (vh invoerrechten) zijn op horloges verwaarloosbaar het is de BTW die je nekt. 
Ook omdat je die dus betaalt over de aanschafprijs vermeerderd met de verzendkosten, en tja het is hier 19% dus dat tikt aan als je een duur klokje koopt.

Ik zeg daarom ook altijd Hou er alvast rekening mee, dan kan je vooraf inschatten of je dat totaalbedrag over hebt voor dat horloge. 
En dan kom je achteraf niet voor vervelende 'verrassingen' te staan.

Maar vertel, hoe zit dat nou met die inklaringskosten? Hoeveel berekenen ze jou dan gemiddeld (rekening houdend met de waarde van het pakketje) ?
Ben wel benieuwd nu...


----------



## Lencoth

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Maar vertel, hoe zit dat nou met die inklaringskosten? Hoeveel berekenen ze jou dan gemiddeld (rekening houdend met de waarde van het pakketje) ? Ben wel benieuwd nu...


Informatie van PostNL:

*Hoeveel bedragen deze extra kosten? 
* De wettelijke geldende inklaringsprocedures verschillen voor EMS en overige postzendingen. Dit brengt verschillende kosten met zich mee. Voor EMS-zendingen bedragen de inklaringskosten € 17,-. De inklaringskosten voor overige postzendingen bedragen € 12,50.
Let op: Voor EMS-zendingen waarbij nader onderzoek nodig is, omdat bijvoorbeeld de gegevens over de inhoud en/of waarde ontbreken, moet na ontvangst van de gegevens altijd een aangifte worden gedaan. Hiervoor worden inklaringskosten voor berekend, ook al zijn de btw, douanerechten en/of andere invoerheffingen gesteld op € 0,-.
*Waaruit bestaan de inklaringskosten?*


De kosten voor het opmaken van de vereiste douaneaangifte
Het voorschieten van de verschuldigde douanerechten (voorheen invoerrechten), btw en/of andere invoerheffingen aan de overheid
Kosten voor het eventueel aanschrijven van de ontvanger wanneer de inhoud, waarde en gegevens van de zending niet overeenkomen of onvolledig zijn
Het vaststellen van product en waarde
Opslag- en bewaarkosten
Incassokosten
Administratieve kosten
De andere shippers hanteren soortgelijke inklaringskosten. Deze kosten zijn voor dit soort bedrijven een bron van inkomsten en daardoor glipt er steeds minder doorheen (en bij UPS en Fedex feitelijk niets meer).


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

Lencoth said:


> Informatie van PostNL:
> 
> *Hoeveel bedragen deze extra kosten?
> * De wettelijke geldende inklaringsprocedures verschillen voor EMS en overige postzendingen. Dit brengt verschillende kosten met zich mee. Voor EMS-zendingen bedragen de inklaringskosten € 17,-. De inklaringskosten voor overige postzendingen bedragen € 12,50.
> Let op: Voor EMS-zendingen waarbij nader onderzoek nodig is, omdat bijvoorbeeld de gegevens over de inhoud en/of waarde ontbreken, moet na ontvangst van de gegevens altijd een aangifte worden gedaan. Hiervoor worden inklaringskosten voor berekend, ook al zijn de btw, douanerechten en/of andere invoerheffingen gesteld op € 0,-.
> *Waaruit bestaan de inklaringskosten?*
> 
> De kosten voor het opmaken van de vereiste douaneaangifte
> Het voorschieten van de verschuldigde douanerechten (voorheen invoerrechten), btw en/of andere invoerheffingen aan de overheid
> Kosten voor het eventueel aanschrijven van de ontvanger wanneer de inhoud, waarde en gegevens van de zending niet overeenkomen of onvolledig zijn
> Het vaststellen van product en waarde
> Opslag- en bewaarkosten
> Incassokosten
> Administratieve kosten
> De andere shippers hanteren soortgelijke inklaringskosten. Deze kosten zijn voor dit soort bedrijven een bron van inkomsten en daardoor glipt er steeds minder doorheen (en bij UPS en Fedex feitelijk niets meer).


Jemig zeg das toch niet te geloven!
Nah ik heb er nog nooit mee te maken gehad gelukkig.
Stelletje uitzuigers, bah! Alsof we nog niet genoeg kaalgeplukt worden!


----------



## johant

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Jemig zeg das toch niet te geloven!
> Nah ik heb er nog nooit mee te maken gehad gelukkig.
> Stelletje uitzuigers, bah! Alsof we nog niet genoeg kaalgeplukt worden!


Dan heb je geluk gehad. Ik heb ze al herhaaldelijk moeten betalen :-(


----------



## janl

Ik zit ook te twijfelen over een aankoop in Japan. Horloge kost 120 euro, maar met verzending (18 euro), BTW (25,20 euro) en voorschietkost (10 euro) kom ik op 173 euro. Dat verschil is me wat groot.
En momenteel ben ik nog niet echt wanhopig, dus ik ga waarschijnlijk nog even verder zoeken.


----------



## Oldheritage

Eerlijk: ik heb op al mijn buitenlands aankopen nog nooit BTW betaald. Wel al twee keer 10 euro kosten die de douane rekent om het pakje te controleren, maar beide keren hebben ze niks aangerekend terwijl het horloge in beide gevallen duur genoeg was om toch 30 euro BTW aan te rekenen...


----------



## janl

Oldheritage said:


> Eerlijk: ik heb op al mijn buitenlands aankopen nog nooit BTW betaald. Wel al twee keer 10 euro kosten die de douane rekent om het pakje te controleren, maar beide keren hebben ze niks aangerekend terwijl het horloge in beide gevallen duur genoeg was om toch 30 euro BTW aan te rekenen...


Ook al iets uit Japan laten komen?

Moest je nu kunnen inschatten hoe groot de "pakkans" is ... maar niet zo'n zin in een verrassing van 53 euro.


----------



## Oldheritage

Heb al pakjes ontvangen uit Amerika, Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan, India, Rusland, ...

Heb zelf nog nooit BTW betaalt en nog nooit de verkoper gevraagd om bv. een lagere waarde op te geven. Het lijkt mij dat de Belgische douane gewoon niet de meest aandachtige ter wereld is :roll:


----------

